# Should I broil chicken kabobs?



## oppose (May 11, 2009)

hi i just got some pre packaged chicken kabobs from the store, should i broil or put it on a grill pan? if broil for how long and should i turn it? thanks


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2009)

Either one should work.  A lot depends on how far from the broiler and how hot your broiler is.  Definitely you should turn the kabobs so they brown evenly on all sides.


----------



## oppose (May 11, 2009)

lets say i can get the broiler to 500-575. i can put the pan about 1-2 inches away from the heat source. im thinking like 2-3 minutes and turning it 4 times?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2009)

Personally, that sounds too hot and too close....too close for SURE though.  I'd put them down at least 6 inches or so if you are going to have the broiler on that high.  Any closer and I don't think the chicken will have enough time to fully cook in the center.


----------

